# Coil Wire / Spool



## Sashafelix (19/6/20)

Hey Everyone,

Anyone know where i can get some vape wire or spools? not keen to waste money on CBD juice that will go to the bin.

Cheers, Frank

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (19/6/20)

Try Tasnia Vape, contact by WhatsApp on 0611929361. No need to buy CBD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sashafelix (19/6/20)

thanks, will give them a shout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/6/20)

Vape King might have also no cbd needed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sashafelix (20/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Try Tasnia Vape, contact by WhatsApp on 0611929361. No need to buy CBD



they aren't responding, let me give vapeking a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (20/6/20)

Sashafelix said:


> they aren't responding, let me give vapeking a go


That's weird, he's usually very sharp.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silo (20/6/20)

LeislB said:


> That's weird, he's usually very sharp.



Haha the guy probably needs some weekend time.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (20/6/20)

Where you based bud? I have some kanthal rolls that are still new. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sashafelix (22/6/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Where you based bud? I have some kanthal rolls that are still new.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Thanks man, placed a order with Vapeking, now we wait lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (22/6/20)

LeislB said:


> Try Tasnia Vape, contact by WhatsApp on 0611929361. No need to buy CBD



I WhatsApped them like 4 weeks ago, didn't even get a reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/6/20)

Sashafelix said:


> Thanks man, placed a order with Vapeking, now we wait lol



If you don't come right let me know. These rolls are still sealed and I have no use for them so you can have them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

